# Diesel No Good For Plowing??



## truszip (Oct 26, 2003)

While I was looking through the Boss Plow "choosing a plow" web site, they indicated that Ford doesn't recommend the powerstroke diesel for plowing? What up with that?? Mines a 97 F350 anybody have any thoughts as to why?? Thanks.


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

A friend of mine has a '96 and plowed roads and some drives with it last year. He never had a problem - until he went off the road and hit a tree!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

The biggest reason for this is the front end weight issue. Ford says that any plow with a diesel will overload the front end, maybe so but our F350 diesels have done fine EXAMPLE 1 Example 2


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I have been plowing with my diesel for years now and have NEVER had a problem. The front end sagging due to the extra weight of the diesel engine can be remedied by adding Timbrens or air bags. Otherwise, the power and torque simply can't be beat.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Throw a plow on the truck, don't worry about it. My father has a 96 F-350 PSD with about 110,000 miles and a 8.5' Western that he had installed just a couple days after he bought it. The only problem that he has had with the frontend or the truck for that matter, was with the auto locking hubs, but now it has Superwinch manuals on it so problem solved. I also have a 97 F-350 but mine had a 460 so I have a little less weight, I had the same problem with the auto hubs so I am running manuals too. Good luck with the truck!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Never had any problems with mine. I've got a bunch of Banks goodies on my diesel. Plenty of umphhh!:waving:


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Go for it. I have had 2 1996s and now run a 2003 Stroke. I now a lot of guys running these truck. In fact that's about all any of us run here.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

2


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

3


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Ford claims that mounting a plow on any diesel other than a regular cad will void thier warranty, due to the weight issue. I know some guys who put plows on diesel extra cab and super cabs, and have talked their service guys into not voiding the warranty. Not a problem with putting a plow on a diesel, you just might want to add a little extra in the front for the weight.

John


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

This might sound silly but if Ford did not want you plowing with any of their trucks WHY would they offer the factory snow plow package standard with any of the 4x4 diesel trucks??

I just bought a F-450 XLT 4x4 6.0 PSD and the snow plow package was included. the front axel is rated for 6,500 lbs. I thing the heavy duty leaf springs and the soild axel can handle the 800lbs the plow weighs. and just for kicks I added Timbren load boosters front and rear. Now if there is some void to the warranty if I plow with it that will be too funny. 

That is like seeling a F-450 Cab and chasis and telling you once you put the dump body on there the warranty is no good. 

Maybe BOSS has a bad hook up for the Fords. Western had no problem hooking up to my truck.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4evergreenlawns _
> *This might sound silly but if Ford did not want you plowing with any of their trucks WHY would they offer the factory snow plow package standard with any of the 4x4 diesel trucks??...*


Because the 450 comes with a 6500 lb front end STANDARD. The 250 and 350 DIESELS DON'T. The plow prep package is NOT STANDARD on the 250, or 350 DIESEL. You kind of answered your own question. If you order a GAS 250, 350 with a plow prep package you will get the heavier springs.


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

Heron Cove PM How do your Fords handle the weight of the sanders you have mounted on them? I just mounted a sander on my F350 and havn't had the opportunity to even put sand in it. How many yards can you put in yours? I have put a set on Timbrens on the rear and I am hoping this will be enough. The sander is rated for 1.9 yards. Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated. Nice looking equipment.......


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Joe,

The sander weighs 800 pounds without material. Add another 2000-3000 pounds for material and you are now hauling 3000-4000 pounds, well within the operating range of these trucks.

As far as the engine goes... Whenever you see an International powered school bus going down the road or a fed-ex truck or an F-450 or F-550 running around, they all have the same engine you do. It is an International T444E engine. The transmissions are a bit different in the school busses but other than that the engines are built to work. I am kinda sad that Ford changed to the 6 liter. I guess you can't stand in the way of change.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I just came from the ford dealer in town, and they had a F-350 reg cab diesel with an 8' western blade on it can the new 6.0 carry a blade?

Mark


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

I read somewhere that the diesels have to much torque and can bend the frame when plowing. I have plowed with my uncle and he has two 1996 F-350 Power Stroke Dumps with 8 ft fisher MM plows and has never had a problem with them plowing. so i say go for it i see a lot of guys with diesels with plows.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe Lombardo _
> *Heron Cove PM How do your Fords handle the weight of the sanders you have mounted on them? I just mounted a sander on my F350 and havn't had the opportunity to even put sand in it. How many yards can you put in yours? I have put a set on Timbrens on the rear and I am hoping this will be enough. The sander is rated for 1.9 yards. Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated. Nice looking equipment....... *


Thanks,
First we load them to the gills. We have had all of them beefed up in the rear. We added 1 spring to the main pack and 1 to the overload. This seems to work just right. I want to say they hold the same as yours. We have considered about adding some sort of side board kit to the unit its self. But... then sometimes we think that may be too much weight.


----------



## Fordtech (Feb 1, 2004)

> I read somewhere that the diesels have to much torque and can bend the frame when plowing.


You can bend the frame on anything if you push hard enough.
I have a biased opinion of this but a Ford is the only truck to own and if it has a Diesel is even better.
Go ahead and get the plow and a set of timberns and get to plowing along with the rest of the 8 million other ford truck owners. payup


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

I own a 2002 f350 power stroke diesel crew cab with an 8' bed. Any problems with a plow here? I have had dealers say that they won't even touch the truck ......as far as putting a plow on is concerned.


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

My 2003 f350 super cab with 6.5 bed (6.0 liter) has snow plow prep, you can get snow plow prep with the 250,350 style trucks as long as you have the 6.5 beds. The extended cab with the full size beds (8 foot) is where you are going to be screwed.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

How do you like the 6.0 for plowing? I have the current truck and have plowed with a 2000 SD with the 7.3. I just wonder if it has that same low end and bullish qualities that I love about this one. Chris


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*Pines*

That is a long ass truck. It will push snow fine but turns will be a pain.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The contractor I work for bought a new F-250 extended cab short bed this fall. I asked him why he didn't get the powerstroke? He said that they told him that Ford does not recommend a plow on it. That plowing with a diesel is not recommended! Sounds like yet another dumb salesman! Diesels are made to plow,low RPM, hard work.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Then ask the salesperson why you can get a plow prep package?? I HATE dumb a$$ salesmen:realmad:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a brother inlaw that's a doctor. He works in OH & PA in emergency rooms. He bought a F-350 4X4-V10 crew cab with all the toys.I asked him why no PowerStroke? He says that's a $3,600 option! Yeah you drive 35k+ a year, tows a trailer and that's what? 3 to 4 ->12 hour shifts in an E/R to pay for the option?
Then he whines about the V10's 8-->10 MPG in the city.
He not too bright sometimes and he did marry my sister.


----------



## cargochief (Jan 19, 2007)

pines;136881 said:


> I own a 2002 f350 power stroke diesel crew cab with an 8' bed. Any problems with a plow here? I have had dealers say that they won't even touch the truck ......as far as putting a plow on is concerned.


I have the same truck only with a 4" lift and 35" tires I just bought a Western 8'6" does anybody see any problems with my set up. Thanks


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

I've got a 8'6 BOSS on my F-450 Diesel... no timbrens, no air bags, no problems!!!!


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

UpstateDzlGuy;137675 said:


> How do you like the 6.0 for plowing? I have the current truck and have plowed with a 2000 SD with the 7.3. I just wonder if it has that same low end and bullish qualities that I love about this one. Chris


UPDATE: Not two months after this post I bought a brand new 6.0L, see signature, and have not looked back. I love it and wouldn't have it any other way. Chris


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

cargochief;355038 said:


> I have the same truck only with a 4" lift and 35" tires I just bought a Western 8'6" does anybody see any problems with my set up. Thanks


lots of problems if your going to do it professionally. no need for a the crew cab, or the lift and the big tires, it'll take you for ever and a day to turn. i have two crewcabs and would never think of using them with a plow. just my opinion doesn't mean i'm right.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

2-door ext. cabs rock. forget 4-doors, forget timbrens, 
just install heavier duty shocks and/or leaf springs than plow packages come with.

diesel is the best way to go when plowing 
(period, paragraph)


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

No problems with 2004 plowing with it for the last 2 years.wesport


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Ditto...no problem with my ext. cab. I will be going with the crew cab next time, and probably the 8' bed. I don't care how long it is. I only plow 3-4 months out of the year. 

I need the extra bed length for my normal job. In either case, I'm not sold on the 6.0. So, I might just go with the V10 or a CTD. Who knows?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

To bad Dodge is the only one that dosen't offer extended cabs. Bunch of dummies! :realmad:


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

P&J Lawncare;137648 said:


> My 2003 f350 super cab with 6.5 bed (6.0 liter) has snow plow prep, you can get snow plow prep with the 250,350 style trucks as long as you have the 6.5 beds. The extended cab with the full size beds (8 foot) is where you are going to be screwed.


Beginning in 2005, snow plow prep is available on ALL Super Duty pickups, regardless of bed length. My 05 has it.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I've got a 04 F-350 supercab with the 6.0 powerstroke and I haven't had any problems plowing with it. My dealer installed the fisher push plates when I traded in my 2002 F-250 and I've had a couple of service visits and they have never refused any warranty work


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I absolutely love my 02 F-350 crew cab 7.3 power stroke for plowing, salting and any other job you can throw at it!

You will learn how to maneuver your truck with pin point accuracy over a very short period of time.

For me personally, I will always have a crew cab truck. You just cant beat the versatility!

Joe


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think some of the guys I have asked " Why didn't you get the PSD?" are just too cheap to pay for the diesel option. I drive the 7.3 daily at work, sometimes over 350 miles in a shift and I love them.


----------

